# Schaltauge Count Solo



## erborow (25. Dezember 2014)

hallo,
also ich benötige ein neues Schaltauge für ein 2012 Count solo.
Ich onlineshop hab ich aber keins gefunden, daher wäre meine frage, wie man die am besten bestellt.
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen
mfg


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (30. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für deine Mitteilung.
Bitte kontaktiere unseren Kundenservice unter der folgenden Telefonnummer:

Tel: Technik: 02871 2755400 (heute bis 18:30 Uhr)

Gerne kannst du auch eine Mail erfassen: [email protected]
Meine Kollegen können die Bestellung direkt aufnehmen.

Viele Grüße,

dein RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

